# London Underground



## J Collingridge (Mar 6, 2010)

Westminster Underground Station


----------



## matfoster (Mar 6, 2010)

i like them, very tidy shots. Westminster is a great tube station.


----------



## asherexplore (Mar 6, 2010)

very nicely done. Im not convinced if this is HDR or just really nice pp. but they look great!


----------



## Foxman (Mar 7, 2010)

I really like #1. I think the PP is very nice looking.


----------



## wescobts (Mar 7, 2010)

asherexplore said:


> very nicely done. Im not convinced if this is HDR or just really nice pp. but they look great!



I am guessing : shot digital- color, converted to B&W, then PP. But whatever it was nice shot/work. :thumbup:


----------



## flashgordio (Mar 7, 2010)

loved 1st one..howd you do it . im new to this site and all this trick stuff but loved the effects...dos it work on portraits


----------



## J Collingridge (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks guys. Im going back to shoot Southwark station next weekend. I got in contact with LU Film Office for a pass. The station was closed ... 2am so thats why there were no people, it creepy on your own though !!!

I used my 24mm Tilt Shift lens on the 5DMk2 but in a slightly different way to the norm ... I took a straight on shot, then shifted the lens to the left for another, then rotated the lens 360 taking shots every section. If you've used a TS the you'll know what I mean ... Im just crap at explaining.

This gives me 14 wide angle shots that are stitched together with CS4. The final image size is 90cm x 60cm / 365mb @300dpi, so theres loads of spec to make it even larger lol I could have used the 14mm but I dont like the distortion that lens gives. With the TS all the lines are straight.

I used Photomatix for the HDR conversion and then Silver Efex Pro for the B&W. Then just used a bit of dodge + burn


----------



## J Collingridge (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## matfoster (Mar 7, 2010)

looking good


----------



## flashgordio (Mar 8, 2010)

neat.....


----------



## jaharris1001 (Mar 9, 2010)

very nice conversions !! Love the tonal range !!


----------



## MrRamonG (Mar 9, 2010)

Sure as hell looks like you know what you're doing, even if you cant explain it.  Wonderful shots.


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Mar 9, 2010)

These are perfection !! love the editing.


----------



## fokker (Mar 9, 2010)

Yep, great use of B&W HDR. Nice


----------



## lucypaddydog (Mar 9, 2010)

These photos look like you can touch them and feel the cold metal, and the smoothness of the curves. I like them


----------



## TexasJeff (Mar 9, 2010)

They are all very nice, great composition and tonality. I like the circular structure especially. Good work!


----------



## J Collingridge (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you

Im thinking of getting them printed with the Fuji / Kodak metallic paper.

Anyone tried it ?? fuji pearl paper


----------



## J Collingridge (Mar 13, 2010)

Ive spent this morning on the Jubilee Line again ...

Southwark







One of many that im looking at now.

Its really spooky being in a closed station !!! Well worth the 400mile round trip from Huddersfield ... 1am start this morning though lol


----------



## matfoster (Mar 13, 2010)

you're getting some great shots on The Underground.


----------



## matfoster (Mar 13, 2010)

J Collingridge said:


> Thank you
> 
> Im thinking of getting them printed with the Fuji / Kodak metallic paper.
> 
> Anyone tried it ?? fuji pearl paper


 

no. might be worth your while posting a specific thread requesting advice.


----------



## USM IS (Mar 13, 2010)

That's what B&W should be.......MIke


----------



## J Collingridge (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## J Collingridge (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## SusanMart (Mar 18, 2010)

the shots are amazing.....with some futuristic touch in them!
Well done!


----------

